# Wie programmiere ich eine Heizkurve



## easy (15 Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mein Haus und auch die Heizung über SPS steuern.
Aber wie programmiere ich die Heizkurve am besten?

Ich habe mal darüber nachgedacht und bin nur auf eine Proportion gekommen, also einen Faktor der bei 20°C beginnt und die steilheit wird durch den Faktor bestimmt.

Nur die Heizkuve sollte doch eine Kurve sein, gibt es dazu fertige Funktionsblöcke oder hat jemand eine Lösung.

Hebe eine S7-400

Danke
easy


----------



## Werner54 (15 Mai 2007)

*Heizkurve*

Hallo,

witterungsgeführte Vorlaufregelung (Heizkurve nach Außentemperatur) geht fast überall nach der Formel: (Außentemperatur - Anhebung) * -1 * Faktor.

Wirklich innovativ wäre z.B. folgende Überlegung: 
Das Verhältnis von Brennerlaufzeit zur Pausenzeit *100 ergibt die Auslastung (Last) der Heizung in Prozent. Diesen Wert * 0,7 + 20 als Sollwert für die Vorlauftemperatur einsetzen, fertig ist die Heizkurve.


----------



## maxider1 (15 Mai 2007)

*das hatten wir ja schon mal!*

schau mal hier rein!

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=10337&highlight=heizkurve

Gruß 
Max


----------



## Oberchefe (16 Mai 2007)

Die hochgelobte Heizkurve ist nur ein (fauler) Kompromiss, möglichst wenig Kosten. Sie regelt die Vorlauftemperatur nur abhängig von der Außentemperatur. Nicht berücksichtig wird beispielsweise: wie wird die aktuelle Außentemperatur erreicht: bewölkter oder sonniger Tag (mit entsprechendem Effekt auf die Fensterflächen der Südseite),  Störeinflüsse (waren die Fenster zum Lüften länger geöffnet brauche ich mehr Vorlauftemperatur um die gewünschte Raumtemperatur wieder in akzeptabler Zeit zu erreichen) werden auch ignoriert. Üblicherweise wird die Kurve vom Heizungsbauer dann so eingestellt daß im Zweifelsfall die Temperatur zu hoch ist, besser unnötiger Energieverbrauch (den der Kunde bezahlt) als ein Kunde der sich beschwert daß es zu kalt ist.
Die optimale Regelung wäre:
Temperatursensor (analog oder digital) in jedem Zimmer, Ventil natürlich auch für jedes Zimmer, Öffnungsdauer aller Ventile erfassen, Vorlauftemperatur dann entsprechend dem Zimmer mit der aktuell größten Ventilansterdauer regeln, idealerweise ist dieses Ventil dann fast die ganze Zeit offen.


----------



## gravieren (16 Mai 2007)

Hi

Sorry NICHT schlagen.

WWW.OSCAT.DE  hat das erneut in seiner Bibliotheck   


Lade dir doch mal die Step7 Version runter.


Schau dir den Quellcode an und benutze das was du benötigst.


----------



## Bitverbieger (16 Mai 2007)

Ich habe von SCL eigendlich keine Ahnung.
Kann man die Bausteine von dieser Seite umkonvertieren in Step7.?

Bitverbieger


----------



## gravieren (16 Mai 2007)

Hi

Alle Bausteine sind "Einsatzbereit".

Handbuch laden, Funktionen suchen, reinkopieren, 
Parametrisieren bei Bedarf.

Und funktioniert  


Bei Problemen hilft dir das OSCAT-Team  

Solltest du Anpassungen benötigen 
(und diese sind Sinnvoll für die Verbesserung der Biliothek)
werden auch normalerweise Änderungen gemacht.

Nach dem Motto: Eine möglichst vielseitige Bib. für CoDeSys und Step7 zu haben.

(So ein kleines "Linux" für die Steuerungstechnik)


P.S. Ich habe die Bibliothek schon ab der Beta-Version im Einsatz.
Sowohl unter CoDeSys (Wago 750-841) 
als auch Step7 (S7-300 Von Cpu 314C bis 315-2DP)
Hauptsächlich GLT und Wärmebehandlungen (Härten, Glühofen ...)



P.P.S: 





> Kann man die Bausteine von dieser Seite umkonvertieren in Step7.?


         Du musst die Library für Step 7 nehmen ! Das Handbuch gilt für "beide" Systeme.


----------



## gravieren (16 Mai 2007)

Hi

Schau doch mal in das Handbuch Seite 193.

Baustein HEAT_TEMP.

HIer der Direktlink:
http://www.oscat.de/index.php?option=com_docman&task=doc_download&gid=14


----------



## Bitverbieger (17 Mai 2007)

Ich habe mir die Sachen von Oscat heute in Ruhe angeschaut.
Mir fehlen einfach die Worte --- absolut genial!!.
Scheinbar für alle Probleme eine Lösung.
Da werde ich mich öfters mit beschäftigen

Bitverbieger


----------



## gravieren (17 Mai 2007)

Hi Bitverbieger




> Da werde ich mich öfters mit beschäftigen


Das gute daran ist, da darf man auch mitmachen / Informationen einbringen  :-D 

Sei es als Tester, Entwickler, Berater, Hilfestellungen für "CoDeSys-Starter" ...

Und das auch noch für CoDeSys und Step 7.


----------



## Bitverbieger (17 Mai 2007)

Hallo Gravieren,

ich habe mir mal den Baustein Sun_Time bei Oscat vorgenommen.
So wit so gut, den FC6 für diesen Baustein habe ich in der Stanart-Lib in Step7 gefunden, aber der angeforderte FC111 gibt keinen Sinn. Da scheint
ein Tippfehler vorzuliegen. Nur welcher FC/FB gemeint ist, keine Ahnung.
Hast du da einen Tipp?

Gruß
Bitverbieger


----------



## gravieren (17 Mai 2007)

Hi



> ich habe mir mal den Baustein Sun_Time bei Oscat vorgenommen.


 




> Soweit so gut, den FC6 für diesen Baustein habe ich in der Stanard-Lib in Step7 gefunden


Warum sucht du in der Stadard.lib   




> , aber der angeforderte FC111 gibt keinen Sinn. Da scheint
> ein Tippfehler vorzuliegen. Nur welcher FC/FB gemeint ist, keine Ahnung.


Siehe oben  




> Hast du da einen Tipp?


Ja, kopiere ALLE Bausteine von Time_Date-->Bausteine auf deine CPU.

Hier sind alle FBs und FCs die du für die "SUN_TINE" benötigst.

Leider gibt es immer wieder Probleme,weil Siemens nur FBs und FCs von 
etwa 1 bis 500  durchnummerieren kann.

Eine Individuellen und aussagekräftigen "Namen" hat man dadurch nicht.

Dieses Manko hat leider auch SCL , da dies auch als FBxx gespeicher werden


----------



## Bitverbieger (17 Mai 2007)

Habe gerade alle Bausteine von Date_Time übertragen und .....----es Geeeht.
Danke, bis bald

Bitverbieger


----------



## gravieren (17 Mai 2007)

Hi



> Habe gerade alle Bausteine von Date_Time übertragen und .....----es Geeeht.


Prima, kaum macht man es richtig, schon funktionierts   



> Danke, bis bald


Da gibtes auch "Zusätzlich" einen   "Danke-Button"   


Hi Admin,  mach diesen doch größer, ALLE "übersehen diesen


----------



## Bitverbieger (18 Mai 2007)

Hallo Gravieren,
bei Veränderung des Längen und Breitengrades  am  Sun_Time verändern
sich auch Sunset und Sunrise So weit so gut, aber mit dem Datum stimmt noch was nicht. Verändere ich die Systemzeit in der SPS zeigt er die neue Uhrzeit im DB an aber es müsste sich auch Sunset  und die Sunrise
dementsprechend verändern. Aber das ist nicht der Fall.
Zur Zeit "Ziehe" ich mir die innere Funktion des FB105 rein. Bin mal gespannt
wie das am Ende ausgeht. Für Tipps bin ich jederzeit Dankbar.

MFG

Bitverbieger


----------



## gravieren (18 Mai 2007)

Hi



> So weit so gut, aber mit dem Datum stimmt noch was nicht


Leider hat sich, wegen Inkompatibilität b.z.w. NICHT einhalten
der IEC ... Bereichsfehler eingeschlichen.

Siehe nachfolgenden Link: http://www.oscat.de/community/index.php/topic,138.0.html

Das Problem besteht NUR in der Step7 - Version soweit ich weis.

Schildere im www.oscat.de dein Problem, es wird bestimmt eine Lösung/Update geben.


----------



## Bitverbieger (18 Mai 2007)

Ja, dann werde ich mal Morgen bei Oscat anmelden und mein Problem schildern

Bitverbieger


----------



## gravieren (19 Mai 2007)

Hi Bitverbieger

Wie geht es deinem Projekt  


Wird das eine Heizungssteuerung ?


----------



## easy (20 Mai 2007)

Das Thema ist irgendwie in eine andere Richtung gegangen.

Ich bin jetzt auf eine normale Funktion (Rechnung) gekommen bei der aus der Heizkurve eine gerade wird. Mit den Tabellen kann ich nicht viel anfangen denn ich möchte ja die Steilheit angleichen.

VT=((AT-20)*-1*S)+20

VT= Vorlauftemp.
AT= Außentemp.
S= Steilheit (von 0,1 bis 2 )

@ Oberchefe

Ich möchte mit der Fußbodenheizung eine Grundlast fahren, natürlich Witterungsgeführt und dazu für jeden Raum extra die Heizkörper mit Raumthermostat regeln.

Ich finde dass ist die Sinnvollste Lösung


----------



## gravieren (20 Mai 2007)

Hi easy





> Ich bin jetzt auf eine normale Funktion (Rechnung) gekommen bei der aus der Heizkurve eine gerade wird.


O.K.



> Mit den Tabellen kann ich nicht viel anfangen denn ich möchte ja die Steilheit angleichen.


Dafür gibt es ja den Parameter "C" bei der OSCAT-Lib.


Diese entspricht annähernd der Kurve, die führende Heizungs-Regelungen verwenden.
(Identisch ist nicht möglich, da jeder Reglerhersteller "kleine" Anpassungen macht)


----------



## Bitverbieger (20 Mai 2007)

Hallo, Gravieren,
zur Zeit steuert eine 115U 944B mein Haus sowie meine Heizung.
Ich beabsichtige in geraumer Zeit evtl. die Steuerung umzustellen auf S7.
Da alles zu meiner Zufriedenheit läuft, kann ich in Ruhe meine Funktionen
für die Heizungskurve sowie für meine Rolladensteuerung (Sun_Time)
programmieren. 
Bei dem Sun_Time wurde mir im Oscat Forum bereits geholfen. Aber 100% 
funktoniert er noch nicht richtig. Er zeigt falsche Werte an. Es kann aber 
auch an eine falsche Parametrierung meinerseits liegen. Aber wie gesagt
ich habe keinen Zeitdruck und kann mich in Ruhe weiter darum kümmern.

Bitverbieger


----------



## maxider1 (28 Mai 2007)

*Schiebung der VL*



easy schrieb:


> Ich möchte mit der Fußbodenheizung eine Grundlast fahren, natürlich Witterungsgeführt und dazu für jeden Raum extra die Heizkörper mit Raumthermostat regeln.
> 
> Ich finde dass ist die Sinnvollste Lösung


 
Sind Raumthermostate über SPS, wenn ja kannst du die Vorlauftemperatur der Heizkurve über die Ventilstellungen der Einzelräume heben bzw. senken.

Frage: Fussbodenheizung und Radiatorenheizung in einem Raum?

gruß
Max.


----------



## easy (30 Mai 2007)

Hallo maxider

Es reichen ja Temperaturfühler im Raum alle änderungen machst du über ein touchsreen.

Vorlauftemperaturen kann man nur in einzelnen Mischerkreisen regeln und einzelne Heizörper (auch Fußbodenheizkreise) über Zonenventile.

Klar geht Fußboden und Radiatoren in einen Raum.
Man kann sich die Heizung berechnen lassen wie man will.

Fußboden/ Radiatoren
100/0
100/50
50/50


----------



## maxider1 (30 Mai 2007)

*Heizkurve mit Raumeinfluss*

Hallo easy

das was ich meinte war:
Außentemperaturgeregelte Heizkurve mit Raumeinfluss.

gruß
max


----------



## swmggs (1 Juni 2007)

Uff, ich habe meinen Helm schon auf

Jetzt mal was von so einem "Heizi":twisted ach was will der denn ).

So eine Heizungssteuerung hört sich ja ganz einfach an, man nimmt einen linearFB, Aussentemperatur, Vorlauftemperatur fertig....

nenene liebe E........, kleine Aussentemperaturschwankungen usw..... ojeh armer Brenner oder Mischer.

Bringe mal in die Debatte gedämpfte oder gemischte Aussentemperatur, Raumtemperaturaufschaltung, Heizgrenzen (Sommer-Winter) Tagesheizgrenzen, usw.

und nun

Sorry bin heute halt gut drauf, musste ich einfach mal loswerden

Ich habe aber trotzdem nichts gegen die Kabelverleger gell.

Ich habe mir eine Heizungssteuerung mit Wago realisiert, bin immer noch am austesten, so einfach gehts leider nicht

trotzdem mit freundlichen grüssen und verneigungen vor den E.....:twisted::twisted::twisted:

swmggs


----------



## swmggs (1 Juni 2007)

Noch was

habt Ihr schon mal in den Preislisten nachgeschaut was eine 0-10 V Karte und Stellantriebe 0-10 V kosten....

Ich würde das auch gerne(Porsche 911 GT2), und das mit dem programmieren würde auch noch gehen,

aber mit den Mehrkosten könnte ich 5,432965 Jahre heizen

Meine immer die Kirche im Dorf lassen.

mit freundlichen Grüssen von einem der die Heizkurve immer zu hoch einstellt
(Will ja auch meine Ruhe haben, und schliesslich gibt es ja auch noch Thermostatventile und Raumregler:-D)

swmggs


----------



## swmggs (1 Juni 2007)

So und jetzt los auf ihnROFLMAO


----------



## swmggs (13 Juni 2007)

eh Jungs ( oder auch Mädchen),

bin ganz entäuscht, nach dem manchmal etwas rauhem umgangston hier im forum war ich ja auf alles gefasst , aber sowas,

oder soll ich doch vielleicht ein ganz klein wenig ... zum denken angeregt haben  (nenene ein heizi kann nieeeeee recht haben).

trotzdem mfg. swmggs


----------



## edison (14 Juni 2007)

swmggs schrieb:


> Noch was
> 
> habt Ihr schon mal in den Preislisten nachgeschaut was eine 0-10 V Karte und Stellantriebe 0-10 V kosten....


 
0-10V halte ich für Übertrieben, wobei man den Analogausgang ja auch noch Multiplexen könnte.
Ansonsten reicht auch ein Thermischer Stellantrieb, der PWM gesteuert an einem Digitalausgang betrieben wird


----------

